
AnonymousIRC leaks hundreds of docs from Arizona law enforcement (3rd time) - gasull
http://pastebin.com/4L6emvnC
======
pavel_lishin
> we want a world free from police, prisons and politicians altogether.

I hear Somalia is nice this time of year.

~~~
shii
Somalia has tons of police, prisons, and politicians in every faction state.
The TFG, Puntland, Somaliland, and whatever else dipshit Somali govts out
there all have some resemblance of law, no matter how poor.

Don't spread the glib ignorant idea that Somalia is some sort of anarchist
heaven. That just makes you sound like another silly westerner. It's a former
state carved into several other competing states with their own separate
order.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Oh, I'm aware it's not a heaven. And history seems to prove that any anarchist
system eventually turns into a bunch of little competing fiefdoms .

~~~
randallsquared
_Oh, I'm aware it's not a heaven._

Or, you know, anarchy. Current lack of a permanent winner does not imply that
no one is playing the game.

I'm not sure that anarchism can be as stable as government, but I think it's
certainly possible. In any case, history doesn't appear to show that there's
_any_ system which is stable in the long term -- the Roman Republic didn't
remain one. Considering only longevity and stability, monarchy may be the
standout government type.

~~~
almightygod
_I'm not sure that anarchism can be as stable as government, but I think it's
certainly possible_

your free to think anything you want, but with no empirical data or any
substantial evidence to support your opinion...why share them here?

~~~
burgerbrain
Somalia is ruled by warlords. This is hardly a secret, if you want proof just
google it.

It is by definition not an anarchy.

------
ginoocchialini
Isn't it ironic that anonymous hacks a police website and exposes police
officers' personal information, all the while basing this on an ideology that
information should be unhindered and free. But throughout all of this
anonymous remains just that, those in anonymous get to hide their own
information, their own details, while exposing those of others. Are anon's
some how more entitled to privacy than the civil servants that protect us
possibly with their lives. Anonymous has strayed from their righteous path,
operation freedom and their crusade against scientology were admirable, or at
least slightly virtuous, but now they are becoming petty. Standing for freedom
is one thing, but what of these individuals freedom to privacy, is that
meaningless?

------
skeltoac
Wrong target, Anon. Law enforcement personnel, while a natural ally to every
form of official corruption, do not have the power to improve the immigration
situation. At most they could refuse to uphold the law by ignoring any
suspicion of illegal status. Maybe they should do this, but not because they
fear Anon; because they know it's right.

~~~
civilian
I don't believe it either. Because of the vast amount of laws on the book and
places that police can patrol or investigate, there is a lot of potential for
selectively applying the law. Selectively applying the law allows them to
introduce bias and change the immigration situation, or any situation!

A good example is the drug-busts of medical marijuana dispensaries in
California. Federal law enforcement ran the busts, but they got help from
California state troopers & city police, even though the Californian policeman
should be upholding California law and the 10th Amendment. They were choosing
to misapply the law. I hoped they would have defended the dispensaries-- and
at the least, I was hoping that they would be a neutral force.

